# Michelin Waterless Wash and Wax



## ady_jdm (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Guys

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong section. I have recently purchased and tried the Michelin Waterless Wash and Wax product, the same as on the following link:-

https://www.mandp.co.uk/products/michelin-waterless-wash-and-wax-1l-698678

However i find this product rather puzzling as it states on the instructions to spray it on a panel at a time, spread it around with a cloth and then wipe off the dry haze. I have tried this but find the product really gooey, when i do spread it with a cloth just sort of disappears and therefore don't have anything to wipe off as it's just disappeared. The bottle should do upto 10 cars and i only have hatchback so have used approx. 100ml on the first attempt.

Just wondering if anyone else has used this product, i have used a number of waterless wash and wax products but never come across such as issue. I have also sent email to Michelin customer services but i am not sure if they still exist (in the car cleaning department) as i have not had a response.

Any info much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would only use some like that for the engine bay or door shuts pal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady_jdm (Jul 13, 2016)

pt1 said:


> I would only use some like that for the engine bay or door shuts pal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Why only for those sections and it's not in line for what it should be used for, it clearly states on the product that is should be used on car panels. It's sort of similar to the showroom shine product but this seems difficult to spread.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

ady_jdm said:


> Why only for those sections and it's not in line for what it should be used for, it clearly states on the product that is should be used on car panels. It's sort of similar to the showroom shine product but this seems difficult to spread.


I dont really trust a product like that on my paint

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks the same as Williams Waterless Wash.

I’ve got a bottle, and I’d only use it on door shuts/engine bay as well.

Nothing wrong with a proper waterless wash, but this stuff is way too thick, and TBH,useless!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never used Michelin Waterless Wash and Wax,but i use Optimum No Rinse and Detailed Online waterless wash especially in the summer months,personally i still think their is a place for a product like that...i use them on very light surface dust if i am rushed for time or i feel that the amount of dust does not justify me getting all of my washing equipment out...a Kranzle is not lite you know.If the product does not have a lubricity that feels right I would use the Michelin Waterless Wash and Wax as has been advised above i.e door shuts etc....SJ.


----------



## ady_jdm (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments so far, sorry forgot to mention but i am using the product only after washing a car and not on a dirty car just to get rid of some watermarks or any small bits of dust that may have blown onto it. Michelin are letting me down though as i have sent the an email several times but they don't respond.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ady_jdm said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far, sorry forgot to mention but i am using the product only after washing a car and not on a dirty car just to get rid of some watermarks or any small bits of dust that may have blown onto it. Michelin are letting me down though as i have sent the an email several times but they don't respond.


I would just use it as a regular waterless spray product i.e spray wipe on panel and then do a final buff to make sure all product has been taking off the panel properly and buffed to a shine.SJ.


----------



## ady_jdm (Jul 13, 2016)

stonejedi said:


> I would just use it as a regular waterless spray product i.e spray wipe on panel and then do a final buff to make sure all product has been taking off the panel properly and buffed to a shine.SJ.


That is what i am doing, but it's a rather thick product and i do give it a good shake, it's quite difficult to spread around on the panel with a microfibre cloth, plus it just sort of evaporates when you do that so you haven't got that bit of haze too buff away.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ady_jdm said:


> That is what i am doing, but it's a rather thick product and i do give it a good shake, it's quite difficult to spread around on the panel with a microfibre cloth, plus it just sort of evaporates when you do that so you haven't got that bit of haze too buff away.


It's just sounds like a bad product then as i have never had that problem with any similar type of product.I would try watering it down and see if that makes application any easier.SJ.


----------



## ady_jdm (Jul 13, 2016)

stonejedi said:


> It's just sounds like a bad product then as i have never had that problem with any similar type of product.I would try watering it down and see if that makes application any easier.SJ.


I was thinking of adding some water in there too. I have used other waterless products and they have been fine, although never on a dirty car. It's just more to give it a bit of protection and get rid of any watermarks and light dust.


----------

